# Discount on iTunes card at Wal-Mart



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll post this in the Special Deals section also, but wanted to give everyone a heads up that Wal-Mart has $50 iTunes cards for $35 right now.  Quite the deal.  Sorry, but I forgot to ask how long this price will be effective.  Limit 2 per customer.  Great stocking stuffer!  : )


----------



## farmwife (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks!

My local grocery store had the $30 bundle pack for $25.00 just this past week.  But only one per customer.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

I never knew iTunes cards were ever discounted.  Learn something new every day.  : )


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, thank you.  I am shopping for a couple of these for gifts.  
deb


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Great deal! Thanks! I usually get them at Costco at $55 for $60 of gift cards, but that's a much better deal.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

drenee said:


> Wow, thank you. I am shopping for a couple of these for gifts.
> deb


You're welcome. : ) But better hurry -- I just called Wal-Mart, and this deal is only good through midnight tonight (Sunday, November7).


----------



## lorraineya (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow! That's an awesome deal! I'm not near a Walmart and I checked for the deal online. If anyone can pick one up for me, I'll send you an Amazon gift card for $40 and you can email me the code! PM me if interested. Thanks!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

crap.  I just saw this and it's past my bedtime, especially  since it's really 11:22 pM.  :>)


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

drenee said:


> Wow, thank you. I am shopping for a couple of these for gifts.
> deb


They're always discounted at Best Buy. 10% off any amount.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

BK said:


> They're always discounted at Best Buy. 10% off any amount.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------

